# All grown up!



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

My little Diamond in the Rough is all grown up! :mrgreen:

As a baby:

















All grown up:

























Albeit, she's still got a bit of growing to do size-wise, but you get the jist of it, lol.


----------



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

I love her!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

She's a lovely, very healthy looking girlie.


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

I adore those spots! Nice color.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I think I just melted. She is so pretty <3


----------

